# Any Experience With Contract Coding Positions?



## rblecher (Jul 8, 2015)

I was hired to do remote coding as a contract worker for The Judge Group. The contract is with United Healthgroup.  Apparently, they are taking on so many people that an 88% on their coding competency test did away with the interview process.  I am worried that this is sketchy at best.  Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## sandrad542@gmail.com (Aug 18, 2015)

Is that United Health Group in Brentwood TN? I was offered a contract position with them also, but thru Insight Global. I have the same questions. I would hate to give up a job just to be let go prematurely.


----------



## tyhartridge@aol.com (Aug 19, 2015)

From my research several agencies  has that  same contract, I  know people that was hired  over a month ago and has not yet  started,  Hcc is seasonal  and there are very few agencies that will keep you on full time  unless you  have experience in  heidis  or if they are trainng for heidis  ,  Asked them  if it is permanent fulltime 40 hours  with no breaks ,  be very specific  because some of them will play word games , if  they hired you  they get paid !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorn82 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am working with them now Through a different contractor. I started 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ossierand (Sep 11, 2015)

*Run away from them*

Hello 
I was working there about three weeks ago, and I resigned it is the worst contract I have ever had, for the amount of work that they want you to do. 
no flexibility with work whatsoever, they want you to work from 8-5 and overtime is a must, reports .
I would not take it if I were you. 
Sorry


----------

